# Apache && ProFTPD => /etc/hosts



## bryn1u (May 30, 2009)

Hello, i have little problem.

I installed proftpd pkg_add -r proftpd :

```
127-0-0-1# /usr/local/sbin/proftpd
```
I get:

```
- warning: unable to determine IP address of '127-0-0-1.ghnet.pl'
 - error: no valid servers configured
 - Fatal: error processing configuration file '/usr/local/etc/proftpd.conf'
127-0-0-1#
```

I try edit /etc/hosts there is empty. There are examples but dont know how to use it ? I redirected ports on router 21.

And the same problem with apache


> 127-0-0-1# /usr/local/sbin/apachectl start
> [Thu Jan  3 12:02:38 2002] [alert] httpd: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
> /usr/local/sbin/apachectl start: httpd could not be started



Redirected port 80 tp.


Someone can help me. Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 30, 2009)

hosts(5)
[cmd=]less /usr/share/examples/etc/hosts[/cmd]


----------



## bryn1u (May 30, 2009)

In httpd logs i get :

```
[Thu Jan  3 21:57:26 2002] [alert] mod_unique_id: unable to gethostbyname("127-0-0-1.ghnet.pl")
[Fri Jan  4 01:16:46 2002] [alert] mod_unique_id: unable to gethostbyname("127-0-0-1.ghnet.pl")
[Fri Jan  4 01:27:24 2002] [alert] mod_unique_id: unable to gethostbyname("127-0-0-1.ghnet.pl")
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 30, 2009)

Then put it in /etc/hosts with the correct IP address ..


----------



## bryn1u (Jun 1, 2009)

ok it works. thx


----------

